# cleaning



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

those using sabot loads, how much plastic fowling are you seeing in your barrels? how hard is it to clean? i want to get back in ml hunting but that is one complaint i keep hearing online about sabot bullets. thoughts

because of that i thought about, Hornady® .50-Caliber FPB Black-Powder Bullet with Flex Tip Technology, but with the difference in drop from a 240gr and the 300gr i want to hear from you guys.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

no plastic fouling here


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

None. My Remington bore was polished to a slick shine from the factory. 

Lots of guys seeing plastic fouling didn't clean their guns well enough before storage and are getting pitting in the barrel which makes it rough, which in turn causes plastic fragmenting. All of that results in poor accuracy.


-DallanC


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Go with the FPB. Everything about it is great. No plastic fowling, easy to load, and accurate.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Never had a problem with plastic fouling and sabots is all I have ever used in 10 years.


----------

